# Where is the REAL dump?



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

So, i've noticed the "devs" for touchdroid have this, or that working.
and we've been provided dumps.

but as far as i can assess the dumps so far, are worthless, missing partition schemes, missing files, corrupted data.

so, where are the real dumps these "devs" are using?


----------



## ronsa (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I replied The truth is the truth. Can't say anything more.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats because you dont know what you are looking at, they are dumps or raw, all of them on .img, it dosnt mean that they are actually .imgs. some are bin, some are different file system. You just need to know how to work with them. Leave the deving to devs.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

I know what I'm looking at and how to work with them, so does Dr_Drache. If he's seeing what I am, there appear to be missing files in both the dumps that have been posted.


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

samcripp said:


> Thats because you dont know what you are looking at, they are dumps or raw, all of them on .img, it dosnt mean that they are actually .imgs. some are bin, some are different file system. You just need to know how to work with them. Leave the deving to devs.


you mean the Devs like us? or the devs who only want the 2k+ bounty, so they give us ****ed up dumps without partition information? pick your side, one is going down due to greed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

+1

Indeed, the ones that made the dumps, shared within each other and saw what was on the device with each other are at an advantage over everyone else. Sure, they went out and got that info, but it's kind of a double take to post something and say nothing else. Say what you want about that, but it's true. Not having that info isn't quite as bad as saying have the source to some application without a makefile, but it's sort of on the same lines. You could technically make your own, but it's not exactly a shining example of grace on the company's side.

Also, just because your name is not on some fancy list does not mean you're not a developer.


----------



## chron (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr_Drache said:


> you mean the Devs like us? or the devs who only want the 2k+ bounty, so they give us ****ed up dumps without partition information? pick your side, one is going down due to greed.


That's exactly why the dumps are full of garbage. Get it? :smile3:


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

guys why not go online on the irc, on the many their is, and ask for dumps, if you feel theres hidden dumps with information people dont want you to have. you guys srsly sound so dumb.

if you are android devs you would know all you need to boot android is the system img and the kernel. both of those are provided on the dumps.

set bootie to boot from the kernel, edit the ramdisk on the kernel to boot from partition 14, and flash system there, then mount data. srsly, who is holding you back, no one is. im not, i dont see any other dev in here with a gun saying dont do it. i also dont see any of them trying to claim a prize money. yall need to grow up, and stop doing drama

by the way, you are going to need split_bootimg.pl to split 8.img into a kernel binary and its ramdisk, the you can edit it and merge it back together.

craptain and eval- for the info on mounting and booting

now this will boot with no touchscreen support. but you know, we are keeping things hidden so maybe we got it working, or MAYBE NOT!!!!!!!

my personal believe is that /persist needs to be mounted, and other think a new kernel need to be made, both things are highly possible. either way.

stop the non sense, you guys dont know, cause you are not asking the ircs!


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

samcripp said:


> guys why not go online on the irc, on the many their is, and ask for dumps, if you feel theres hidden dumps with information people dont want you to have. you guys srsly sound so dumb.
> 
> if you are android devs you would know all you need to boot android is the system img and the kernel. both of those are provided on the dumps.
> 
> ...


This is grade-a bullshit. The dumps are corrupt and not complete. Devs know what a proper dump looks like, Dr Drache is a dev and is no fool, and a lot of real devs who have taken looks at whats been posted are all saying the same thing, this dump is just a scapegoat to say they released it all publicly, and then use the real dump to make money off of the bounty set in place for android. Its shady and isnt what the android community was built on. Either give everyone a proper dump or remove the links to the broken dumps claiming they are the real deal, its a outright lie as of right now.

Dont reply with stupid comments like "lol u just dont know", a lot of us DO know, you are just not going to be able to fool everyone.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

No need for these kind of threads. They will start flame wars...


----------

